# Best And Easiest CHORD song



## kurt_hendrix

What song is the easiest and best sounding song to play on CHORDS!


----------



## gerald guerrero

Hey Joe. Hendrix


----------



## Bevo

Check out a book from L&M called Acoustic Rock (Guitar Cord Songbook) by Hal Leonard.

It has 80 songs and some are easy once you have the strum pattern down.
Blue Suede Shoes, 3 cords
Blowin in the wind ,4 cords
Seven bridges road, 3 cords D,C,G/B
My fav..Blind melon, No Rain, 4 cords E,D,A,G5

Check out the songs on You Tube to get the pattern and rythem then go for it.
Bev


----------



## Mr. David Severson

If you know Em, G,C, D,A and the occasional Bm you can every Green Day song know to mankind. That being said you asked for the best songs ever and I don't know if they are in that categorey.


----------



## zdogma

Knockin on heaven's door. My favorite jam tune 'cause I can actually remember all the words. G/D/Am. Helpless by neil young is pretty similar D/A or A7/G. The strum pattern is pretty obvious for both.


----------



## Tarl

Gloria by Them (Van Morrison) E, D ,A


----------



## Baconator

Since you say CHORD and not chordS I'd have to say anything by George Thoroughgood. :tongue:


----------



## Chito

America's Horse With No Name :tongue:


----------



## lolligagger

*Cap in Hand*

How about "Cap in Hand" by the Proclaimers? 3 different patterns with 3 chords...a bonus is that chicks dig this one, especially if you can pull off the Scottish accent. :wink: 

Verse D G A D G A D G A D G A
Bridge A D G D A D
Chorus G D A D G D A D G D A D G A


----------



## esp_dsp

id say the easyest is about a girl by nirvana mixes up some open and power chords and its soo easy...(first song my first band ever cover)


its pretty much a mix of the Em chord and the open G chord (i think?) just back between those 2 for the verse and the chorus is something like...

Dm Am Fm(i think??) not too sure on my power chords right now i donno look up the tab im sure there is a million different versons!


oh and the solo for it is

e-------------------------------
b-----------7/9-9-9/12-12-12-12
g-----------7/9-9-9/12-12-12-12 4 times listen to the song you should get it no problem
d-------5-7---------------------
a---5-7-------------------------
e-0-----------------------------


----------



## famouspogs

tombstone blues, surfin bird and feelin' alright are all 2 chords throughout.


----------



## jimmy peters

Bo-diddley
F# &e----& D


----------



## Hamm Guitars

Free Falling by Tom Petty. Great song and you hardly have to move your left hand at all.

It doesn't have to be difficult to be good - My old guitar teacher.


----------



## I_cant_play

+1 for Knockin' on Heaven's Door. Very easy song. 

GDC
GDAm

and quite the crowdpleaser too..


----------



## Starbuck

*My vote...*

Horse with no name....


----------



## Mooh

Wreck Of The Edmund Fitzgerald, House Of The Rising Sun, and 12 bar 3 chord blues, lots of Neil Young...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck

Mooh said:


> Wreck Of The Edmund Fitzgerald, Peace, Mooh.


Funny you should say that. I was thinking that one, but it's just too darn long.. :zzz:


----------



## Mooh

Re: Wreck Of The Eddie F, skip some verses after everyone has fallen asleep.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Michelle

Do I dare say....Takin' Care of Business, don't know the chords, but just listen to it in your head
That's the song that a lot of CDN guitarists started with in the 70's

Oh! You're a Hendrix fan! How about:

Can you See Me
Foxy Lady
Belly Button Window
Like a Rollin' Stone

And speakin of Rollin' Stone, try some stones, pretty simple chord songs like:

Sympathy For The Devil
Stray Cat Blues
Jumpin' Jack Flash
Midnight Rambler - YEAH!


----------



## jimmy peters

zdogma said:


> Knockin on heaven's door. My favorite jam tune 'cause I can actually remember all the words. G/D/Am. Helpless by neil young is pretty similar D/A or A7/G. The strum pattern is pretty obvious for both.


i think you'l find the progressionis
GDAmiGDC overand over and-------


----------



## Ritchard

Michelle said:


> Do I dare say....Takin' Care of Business, don't know the chords, but just listen to it in your head
> That's the song that a lot of CDN guitarists started with in the 70's


I'm so busted.


----------



## Petersko

For simple strumming fun I like "San Francisco Bay Blues" by Clapton.

C, C7, F, G7, A7, E7, D7/F#


----------



## dolphinstreet

How about 
"Helpless" by Neil Young.
"Jambalaya (On the Bayou)"


----------



## NB-SK

I'd start with Horse with no name then move to a Neil Young song (Helpless and then Hey Hey My My).


----------



## bluezombie

The bard's song - Blind guardian :rockon2:


----------



## stratovani

If you want simple stuff then it's pretty hard to beat early Beatles.


----------



## Michelle

Paul said:


> It was quite a few listens before I realized the only guitar in the track is the solo. The rhythm is all piano, prolly Nicky Hopkins.


Think you're right there Paul, I was thinking of the live version. Pretty simple though; E - D - A then to B, (low B for me), for the bridge, I'm a bass player so I wouldn't know if they are majors or minors, whatever. Maybe they're just 5th's.


----------



## LowWatt

I'm gonna have to go with Heroin by The Velvet Underground. One and a half chords. That's it.

D and the top half of a G chord.


----------



## zontar

"T-Bone" by Neil Young/Crazy Horse-
Three simple chords--and a nice simple but fun rhythm.


----------



## Guest

Lime in the Coconut - Harry Nilsson
C7 picked


----------



## dodgechargerfan

"Something on My Mind" by Teenage Head
C Am G F

Fun to strum..


----------



## sgiven

Wild Thing by the Troggs

A, D, E, and then theres one part that you alternate between A and the open strings

I don't know if that's the right way but it's pretty passable.


----------

